
Death by a Thousand Clicks: Where Electronic Health Records Went Wrong - Yuval_Halevi
https://khn.org/news/death-by-a-thousand-clicks/
======
vesinisa
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19545264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19545264)

~~~
Yuval_Halevi
Thank you for letting me know.

How can I check if an article i want to submit here in HN, never been
submitted before?

~~~
tim333
Using the search feature on part of the title works quite well eg
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Death%20by%20a%20Thousand%20Cl...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Death%20by%20a%20Thousand%20Clicks&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
shows nine submissions of Death by a Thousand Clicks.

though sometimes people have changed the title.

------
peterwwillis
Discussion of the same article posted on Fortune:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19545264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19545264)

------
sonnyblarney
It would be nice if the next president were merely a professional bureaucrat,
and not a politician - i.e. someone who will basically turf politics and say:
"I'm going to fix healthcare, taxation and immigration". With a pragmatic deal
on a few things, at least operationally, it can be fixed. Because warring over
ideology is pointless if nothing works.

~~~
Already__Taken
Their country can't even fill in a tax form without an ideological war field.
[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/04/03/709656642/epis...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/04/03/709656642/episode-760-tax-
hero)

~~~
lotsofpulp
Some people in the US are even mad right now that the government didn’t take
too much money from them and then give the extra back this year. Writing that
sentence seems like nonsense, but I’ve witnessed it first hand.

~~~
EliRivers
Yet I bet the exact same people would be absolutely incandescent if the
government took a portion of their earnings and put it into a savings account
that they can't access for six months.

